

Twitter gets its 'million dollar homepage' scheme - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/twitter-gets-its-million-dollar-homepage-scheme-2009-3

======
kbrower
$1 per tweet is a little cheap. $1 per character would be better

~~~
fromedome
Ha, yeah.

